# Everything is real slow today, it's 2:52 PM



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

It's taking a real long time to post or navigate the site, is this happening to anybody else?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep I am using Firefox and it is really slow. I have even got a few "page cannot be displayed" error message and I have to refresh the browser and it will finally come back. I have not tried it with Internet explorer.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 28, 2011)

I am using Firefox also. Slow isn't the word for it.  The USPS is faster than here today...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad it's not just me. Maybe the boss will come along & tell us what's going on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

Dang that's what I call service. I think it's fixed.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 28, 2011)

There is an upgrade coming across today.. that may be the issue. Give it a bit and everything should be fine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, it was terrible for a little while yesterday---Then it was better later.

Just a little slow for me today on my iMac27.

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

Not sure why but my reply box keeps changing on me some times it says your mobile browser can only load the basic editor but i am on my PC and other times its the normal reply box.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 28, 2011)

I keep getting a pop up that I have a new PM and I have read all of them and restarted the browser 3 times - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tom37 (Feb 28, 2011)

ummmm, maybe we are still updating! 

Mine is all over the place, its fast then its slow then reply box goes from mobile to basic to full editor. 

The biggest bummer of all for me is that I open to the forums page, then I hit all new post.

Ummmm, can't do that any more. Bummer. Now I have to wait for a drop down to open and then scroll and hit all new again.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 28, 2011)

Huddler is aware of the issue and is working to resolve it. I know its frustrating but I will update you when I know more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I keep getting a pop up that I have a new PM and I have read all of them and restarted the browser 3 times - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Could it be you have a PM that you never answered from a loooong time ago, and you don't notice it's in bold, because it's on another page?

Just wondering,

Bear


----------

